# Salvation in Death now $9.99



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometime in the last hour, Salvation in Death by J.D. Robb finally dropped from $14.01 to $9.99. Woohoo!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Steph!

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for the news!!!  Guess where I'm going.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

FINALLY!!! Just in time for my new Kindle to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally, now I have my weekend reading.  Tomorrow is going to be a loooooong day at work.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna start it tonight and then hate myself in the morning when I stay up too late...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> FINALLY!!! Just in time for my new Kindle to arrive tomorrow.


Are you on pins and needles?

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

If I start it tonight I'll stay up until I finish it and I have too many meetings tomorrow that I can't sleep through.  So tomorrow night I'll start, then I have the Suite 606 to read after it.  I guess the laundry can wait....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you on pins and needles?
> 
> Betsy


Yep.  Unfortunately, I have a million things to do tomorrow - so the Kindle will have to wait until that night (keeping in mind the charge time as well).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks. I've been so impatiently for it!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> If I start it tonight I'll stay up until I finish it ....


Well, I did that. Didn't mean to, but did. LOL Can you say, went to bed at 1am? At least I could sleep until 7. I'll be dragging today, though.  But I liked it!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H,

Glad you liked it, that makes it even harder to wait.  But I'm glad I waited because I knew I'd stay up until I finished and then drag all day today.  This way I can sleep late tomorrow and not feel guilty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Steph H,
> 
> Glad you liked it, that makes it even harder to wait. But I'm glad I waited because I knew I'd stay up until I finished and then drag all day today. This way I can sleep late tomorrow and not feel guilty.


Aaah, love the In Death series. I'll keep buying them in PB so that I can have the whole series, but they'll all also be eventually on Eleanor the K!

Betsy


----------

